# Fresh meat



## wooden man (Sep 2, 2018)

Just checking in, signed up after a brief lurk to see what's up ☺!
My interests are mainly CMA related with background in kickboxing,gong Fu (WC as name suggests, amongst others) and taiji (Chen).
50 something dad of three, carpenter,Staffie owner,70's kid, old skater fella.


----------



## Martial D (Sep 2, 2018)

You seem like you should fit in here fine. Welcome to MT.


----------



## oftheherd1 (Sep 3, 2018)

Welcome to MT.


----------



## now disabled (Sep 3, 2018)

welcome to the MT world


----------



## Tames D (Sep 3, 2018)

Welcome.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Sep 3, 2018)

Welcome to MT


----------



## Steve (Sep 3, 2018)

Welcome.  What’s a staffie?


----------



## marques (Sep 3, 2018)

Welcome!


----------



## wooden man (Sep 3, 2018)

Steve said:


> Welcome.  What’s a staffie?



Cheers Steve !

 Sorry, staffie is an abbreviation of Staffordshire bull terrier. They sometimes get a bad name but mine have always been  affectionate and very loyal
family dogs that love children.


----------



## Martial D (Sep 3, 2018)

wooden man said:


> Cheers Steve !
> 
> Sorry, staffie is an abbreviation of Staffordshire bull terrier. They sometimes get a bad name but mine have always been  affectionate and very loyal
> family dogs that love children.


That's what everyone says about their dog though, right up until it eats someone's face.

Ya, I'm a cat guy


----------



## Buka (Sep 3, 2018)

Welcome to Martial Talk, Wooden Man.

Staffie's have been part of my life for a long time. Dogless right now but that will change. Actually going to downsize to a Staffie Bull come the winter.


----------



## Steve (Sep 3, 2018)

wooden man said:


> Cheers Steve !
> 
> Sorry, staffie is an abbreviation of Staffordshire bull terrier. They sometimes get a bad name but mine have always been  affectionate and very loyal
> family dogs that love children.


Ah yeah . the bull terrier do get a bad rap, but mostly I think due to poor owners .


----------



## wooden man (Sep 3, 2018)

Steve said:


> Ah yeah . the bull terrier do get a bad rap, but mostly I think due to poor owners .



Sad but true, some idiots want one to confer some sort of hard man image.Others are well meaning but unsuitable owners who can't be bothered to give the dogs enough early training or proper regular exercise.


----------



## gucia6 (Sep 3, 2018)

Hi there


----------



## dvcochran (Sep 3, 2018)

wooden man said:


> Just checking in, signed up after a brief lurk to see what's up ☺!
> My interests are mainly CMA related with background in kickboxing,gong Fu (WC as name suggests, amongst others) and taiji (Chen).
> 50 something dad of three, carpenter,Staffie owner,70's kid, old skater fella.


Hello and welcome!


----------

